# Bettacat? c:



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Thought I would share this random leetle thing I drew today...half betta, half cat. Don't know where he came from or why, but I figured someone on here will like him. cx










That is all.~ cx


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

AWWW! Awesome! C; quite creative hehe!


----------



## SwirlsontheMini (Sep 25, 2012)

Eeee! :3 The expression is great! So~ lively. I'm imagining it floating around with the same look cats get while they're rolling on sweet earth.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

I love Bettas and Cats so I think it is perfect :thumbsup:


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

Kinda makes me think of Pokemon characters......it's very cool!!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

It's epic! :thumbsup::mrgreen:


----------



## littlebetalover (Oct 17, 2012)

Keep a close eye on him or he will end up eating himself.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

AWW that is so cute.
It looks like one of the pokemon. I forget the name of it, starts with a V.

Adorable. Youre really good!


----------

